# New cyclist here, friends call me a poseur and are very discouraging...



## SuprahSix (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi fellas. Long time lurker here, decided to register and be part of this cool forum. 

Well here goes my story/rant.

I'm pretty new to cycling, I'm a little on the chubby side. 5'10" and 205lbs. I used to be much more fit and ride with my family a lot until one day my brother in law got hit by a car. We all called it quits for a while after that.

Over the past few years I settled down, had a family, raising 2 beautiful daughters. Basically just devoted most of my free time to my girls and you guessed it....getting out of shape. 

I have a few friends that ride for fun so I decided to get back into cycling and join them. They aren't pros by any stretch, I mean the longest rides they have done was probably a metric century, averaging maybe 17-20mph. When I showed up to go riding with them in my new bike, that's when the fun began. 

They kept on talking about how this bike I bought was way overkill, and that I should have restarted on something much cheaper. We did about 35 miles that first day, combination route with flats and small hills, about 1200 feet of climbing. It felt good, of course they were off without me and I just kept my pace, averaging about 15mph but I finished without complaint. My legs were starting to cramp near the end but I sucked it up and finished.

I'm not at their level yet, but I just purchased a Cycleops Fluid2 trainer that I try to use 1-2 hours a night to build up my stamina. 

I love upgrading things, because I just love to have shiny new parts to install. It's an addiction that dates back to my high school days when I bought my first car. 

Every time I show up to a group ride with a new part, they would all roll their eyes or sarcastically say stuff like, "oh you need those Dura-Ace brakes for those grueling centuries you do right?"

Frankly, it is starting to take the fun out of it and becoming annoyingly repetitive I mean it's not like I advertise any new part I have on my bike, or try to show off to them. I'm a modest person and I've even completely stopped telling them whenever I purchased a new component. Last weekend I overheard one of my buddies talk to another rider about me, saying that I'm just a poseur. Now that really hurts. 

That got me thinking, if you're not at pro level where you can use 100 percent of your bike's performance. Aren't we all just poseurs on different levels?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

we can't tell if you're a poser until you post a pic of your bike...

but, if you've got DA parts, you probably are...

those are for pros.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

SuprahSix said:


> ..... That got me thinking, if you're not at pro level where you can use 100 percent of your bike's performance. Aren't we all just poseurs on different levels?


Stop thinking so much! This is guys cycling for gods sake. Enjoy yourself.... enjoy being yourself. Buy your parts and ride the bike you want to ride. It sounds like the guys are really motivating you to work harder. That's what groups do best! You are a lucky man.

You won't be the chubby new guy long. Just keep cycling!


----------



## SuprahSix (Apr 24, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> we can't tell if you're a poser until you post a pic of your bike...
> 
> but, if you've got DA parts, you probably are...
> 
> those are for pros.


Got it, so DA parts = for pros only.

A few of my buddies have various DA parts on their bikes and they are definitely not pros. Thanks for the ammunition, I'll be letting them know this info next time they call me a poseur. =)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


No sh!+. Tell your so called friends to piss off. 
Spend the next year riding hard then show up out of the blue for a ride and hand them their asses. I saw this happen once and it was funny as hell.

Keep pedaling. Or peddeling........ Or petaling or whatever.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


^^^^ Exactly!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Generally speaking, guys who buy the cheapest bike are usually shopping for something better within a year or two. I know guys that drive BMW, Lincoln and Porsche and I never tell them they bought too much car. We all get to the point where we want to experience some carbon fiber and some Red or Dura Ace and that is no means to call someone a poseur. When someone buys Campy Record, I admire it, takes pictures of it, stare at it... but I never call that guy any names.

Road bicycles are my passion. I don't really care what anyone says or calls me. I spend money when I want on what I want. You should too. Welcome back to cycling. May you have many great rides in your future and may the wind always be on your back...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Tell them to go f themselves. Ride what you want.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Jealousy is all it is. If nobody but pros rode DA, Shimano wouldn't be able to afford to make DA, so ride what you enjoy. If you can afford it, there's a lot to be said for getting a great bike right off the bat and not climbing the seemingly endless treadmill of upgrades.

Just keep riding and getting fitter. I never see the guys anymore who made snarky remarks about me when I weighed 235 and was just trying to get back into it. They can't hang with my tribe.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree with others above, find new friends.


----------



## Setteman (Apr 16, 2013)

Just ride and stack up enjoyable miles on your bike. I ride solo and the other day a group sneered at my spd mountain pedals and shoes. I use the same pedals on my mtb bike cause it is all I have used for the past 15 years and it works for me. They also remarked on my mtb style helmet with the visor. I don't care what they have to say because 99 percent of the cyclists I meet in my travels are just awesome people with great advice. I am new to road bikes too, and need all the help I can get. Bottom line is to have fun!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I say, keep them as friends. However, only cycle solo until your skills are good enough to join a club. Once you've joined the club, don't verbally mention it, but wear your club jersey whenever you ride. 

Then one day, join them cycling (while wearing your jersey). Chat a bit, tell your "friends" that you'll meet them at the final destination, and then drop 'em!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bikes cost a helluva lot less than cars, and I see people driving cars that are far more capable than their drivers. I'd bet the same holds true for some of your "friends".

Buy what you want. Ride what you like.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like your "friends" are jealous. They can suck it! Ride what you want, have fun and enjoy your ride.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Setteman said:


> Just ride and stack up enjoyable miles on your bike. I ride solo and the other day a group sneered at my spd mountain pedals and shoes. I use the same pedals on my mtb bike cause it is all I have used for the past 15 years and it works for me. They also remarked on my mtb style helmet with the visor. I don't care what they have to say because 99 percent of the cyclists I meet in my travels are just awesome people with great advice. I am new to road bikes too, and need all the help I can get. Bottom line is to have fun!


lol. Bike snobs. They sure get around 

I wear a mtn bike helmet as I burn easily. Every bit of shade protection helps.
Frog pedals with Lake sandals 'cause of the heat. Love 'em.

To the OP; just enjoy yourself. Riding is great fun.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


This.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


Could be. Could be normal guy stuff - good natured (if a little unimaginative) ribbing. Impossible to tell over the internet.

Suprah, there are certainly "poseurs" who take themselves waayyy to seriously. Sometimes during a ride I find myself falling into that trap. It doesn't sound like you fall into that category, but really only you can know for sure. 

To me, no matter how annoying these guys are it sounds like they are, on balance, an inspiration or a goad for you. If you re-read your post, you'll see that you are putting out a lot of effort to reach the level of fitness that this group of guys has. If that comes with some trash talking then, as long you're willing to put up with it, it might help you get more fit more quickly. I'd only dump these guys if they were starting to hurt your enjoyment of cycling.





---------------


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

It's your money, as long as you have it spend it as you please.
I'd rather see a guy wearing good quality stuff that fits him, on a ride that is clean and maintained vs. the worn out, hasn't been cleaned since who knows when.
Bottom line keep riding.
Some things don't need to be done IMO gaudy bling and radios.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Keep training... and eventually, the first time you drop them.... gloat gloat gloat.

Also, find a cycling club that you can ride with (or if the LBS where you got the bike does group rides, ride with them, learn from them).....


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SuprahSix said:


> I'm pretty new to cycling
> I'm a little on the chubby side. 5'10" and 205lbs.
> We did about 35 miles that first day
> about 1200 feet of climbing
> averaging about 15mph


If you're a poseur... you won't be for long.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Having fun with you and being sarcastic is great camaraderie, once or twice. But then it gets old, tired, idiotic, and annoying. IMO, they continue to make fun of you for a couple of reasons – one maybe jealousy. Two is maybe that it helps them get over their own inferiority complexes so that they feel better about themselves. 

If it were me I would ride solo for a while and enjoy myself. Maybe find a group ride from a shop or something too. If any one of them asks you why you stopped riding with them I would just say that I am having a good time doing solo rides or that the shop ride is more fun and leave it at that, they’ll get the message I’m sure and will know why you stopped riding with them before they even ask. Then, when your friends have an opportunity to settle down after a few weeks or so I may give it another chance.

I wouldn’t use their making fun of you as inspiration to beat them or anything like that. That seems immature and not fun at all to me. Don’t get me wrong, friendly competition and racing up a hill or something is great but in a different context, one that is good spirited rather than an I’ll show them kind of way.

And BTW, being a poseur has much more to do with attitude and behavior, rather than what you ride or wear. If you are a down to earth, sincere, and humble person then you aren’t a poseur.


----------



## SuprahSix (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. At first I thought they were just poking fun, nothing serious you know? Until it became routine and repetitive then I seemed like they are truly serious and not really pushing me to better myself, feels like the opposite actually. It sucks because outside of cycling these are a bunch of really cool and fun guys to be around. As soon as they hop on the saddle, the roid rage mentality kicks in.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

> we can't tell if you're a poser until you post a pic of your bike...
> 
> but, if you've got DA parts, you probably are...
> 
> those are for pros.


Yea, right. Probably written by someone who either can't afford or can't appreciate the fun of just riding with good stuff (even if it's "slow")



tlg said:


> If you're a poseur... you won't be for long.


Really - with his attitude, motivation (I mean 1-2 hours / night on the indoor trainer? I can barely get 45 minutes in per week, it's brutal!) and the obvious fun he has with the gear part of the sport, he qualifies as a true "rider" in my book right now and deserves whatever equipment he can afford and will enjoy. I wouldn't ride with guys who made those sort of statements unless they were well within the bounds of good natured ball-breaking. But it sounds like the friends are just jealous and/or plain old jerks. I only ride with people I like riding with and who like me in spite of being "over-equpmented" for my ability.

To a lot of us, bicycling is just the fun of the riding - outside, cruising in the country - and the fun of the machine itself including top line parts.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Really - with his attitude, motivation (I mean 1-2 hours / night on the indoor trainer?


I was refering to his friends. If they think he's a poseur... new chubby and averaging 15... at the rate he's going he won't be for long.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

SuprahSix said:


> Hi fellas. Long time lurker here, decided to register and be part of this cool forum.
> 
> Well here goes my story/rant.
> 
> ...


Ok here is the issue and there are 2. 
1) Your friends are either giving you crap for fun or are A-holes. You decide

2) Frankly you are fitting into the poser mode by being heavy, nice bike and new parts all the time. One of these things does not make you a poseur, but when you combine all them? 

So best advice is to figure out the number 1 first. Are they your friends or not? Next just ride what you have. If you must upgrade because you want to don't tell any one that any parts are new. If anyone asks about such a nice bike say. "I wanted a nice bike that I could grow into!" and leave it at a that.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Camilo said:


> Yea, right. Probably written by someone who either can't afford or can't appreciate the fun of just riding with good stuff (even if it's "slow")


I have full DA on one of my bikes...DA wheels on another.

connect the dots.


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> I have full DA on one of my bikes...DA wheels on another.
> 
> connect the dots.


........ POSEUR!

Uh, I mean you can afford good stuff for your bike. 

I think the OP is being a little sensitive but his "friends" are definitely being jackasses.

Keep riding till you're dropping them, that's what I say.

Oh, show up some day with a powertap wheelset and see how that sets them off. Hee hee.


----------



## SuprahSix (Apr 24, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> I have full DA on one of my bikes...DA wheels on another.
> 
> connect the dots.


Oxtox, since you're a pro cyclist that warrants the need for full DA, mind sharing your thoughts on where us non-pros should draw the line when it comes to componentry?

Ultegra? 105? Tiagra? Just curious.

My bike came with full Ultegra Di2, my upgrade path to DA parts was not only for the "bling" factor but I actually researched, tested out and purchased parts that would make my rides more enjoyable. The DA parts offered a difference I could actually feel.

My first upgrades to the bike were a set of Dura-Ace WH-7900 C24 Clinchers. My bike originally came with Mavic Ksyrium Elites, they spin well, pretty aero, relatively light weight but the ride quality was pretty terrible. The hub was of questionable quality also, since my hub needed to be rebuilt just after 3 months of riding, it developed pretty bad play. My search came to an end when I found the C24's, carbon reinforced rim, no rider weight limit, 1380 grams and best of all the hubs are truly fantastic. As soon as I mounted the rims, the ride went from tolerable to heaven like. Yes it made that much of a difference and I don't see myself riding any other non-aero wheels from now on.

Next upgrade was the cassette, my bike came with a 12-25, I really loved the close ratio but would have really liked a 28 low gear for a couple of the hills on different routes that offered steeper climbing opportunities. 7-8 percent grades. I would have been happy with an Ultegra 12-28 (max my rear Ultegra Di2 derailleur could handle) but as we all know Shimano discontinued it , I had tried an 11-28 and found out that I really missed that 16t which I used a lot more than the 28t low. After looking at the ratios, I know I could have made a hybrid cassette by putting a 11-28 and 12-25 together to Frankenstein a 12-28 and 11-25, but why go through the trouble when DA offered a similar combo, the awesome 12-27. This way I can have a relatively close ratio cassette, still maintain my useful 16t and have the 27t low that I find quite useful on the steepest hills here. It's been an amazing set, as a perk it's even lighter because of the 3 Ti cogs.

Now next up, descending some hills around here at 40mph feels pretty sketchy for a chubster like myself and I found the original Ultegra 6700 brakes felt a little spongy. I know there will be those who argue that feel is very similar between the DA 7900 and Ultegra 6700 brakes but for me it was a big difference. After a test ride on my buddies DA brakes equipped bike, it was a very VERY nice difference I could feel. The DA brakes just felt so much more controlled,direct and confidence inspiring when descending. 

Lastly I threw a DA Chain on there also for good measure.... only because it was on sale for $33


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

You're not a poseur until you swap out that Dura-Ace for Campy!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you are probably good value to take the piss out of, if I were you I would prove it in the riding and not in the talking and the shopping. I do know plenty of people who buy a lot and ride very little. If you have your retirement planned out and your kids college paid for, then spend away. You should take the ribbing in good humor, they wouldn't bother riding with you if you were useless. If you get that you are a compulsive shopper, why not laugh at yourself. People do it all the time. As long as you are not spending your way into poverty, biking is cheap therapy and what better way to shave off that extra 40 pounds. The person you need to be at peace with is your wife and kids. Ask your wife about your spending. She will make it clear, I am sure.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> you need to find some new 'friends'...ditch the jealous *ss hats and enjoy your bike.


Life is way too short to have to deal with *sshats.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

regnaD kciN said:


> You're not a poseur until you swap out that Dura-Ace for Campy!


Tru dat!

And you need a bike with a name you can't pronounce properly rrr:

As someone said before, those Moreons are just jealous jerks, watch your diet, go solo and train, but foremost enjoy your sport.

Soon you will not be chubby anymore, them will still be jerks


----------



## thehotsung (Apr 19, 2013)

Ride what you want!!! Dura-ace is nice but probably not needed, and I think your friends are just jealous that you can afford Dura-ace and they can't. So many people I know have expensive cars and they can't even drive manual well.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> I have full DA on one of my bikes...DA wheels on another.
> 
> connect the dots.


 You'll have to explain.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

brianmcg said:


> Tell them to go f themselves. Ride what you want.


+1 

And ride when you want, with whomever you want.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

SuprahSix said:


> Lastly I threw a DA Chain on there also for good measure.... only because it was on sale for $33


fyi, your DA chain has been jerked...learn what 'tongue-in-cheek' means.

seriously, if seems odd that you need counseling on this issue. you're getting razzed by a bunch of guys for having top-end equipment... 

bfd. either they're just having a little fun or are douches...either way, it shouldn't cause you all that much stress. 

the only credentials anyone needs to use good equipment is having the money to purchase it.

get it, now...?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

JoePAz said:


> Ok here is the issue and there are 2.
> 1) Your friends are either giving you crap for fun or are A-holes. You decide
> 
> 2) Frankly you are fitting into the poser mode by being heavy, nice bike and new parts all the time. One of these things does not make you a poseur, but when you combine all them?
> ...


I agree with #1

As for #2, please remind me which Commandment says only lightweights can ride nice bikes with nice components???

OP there is no earthly reason why you should ever have to hide, or feel ashamed of either having a nice ride or being heavy. Be the size you want. Ride the bike you want. Anyone who tries to tell you differently was never your friend in the first place.

I am sick to death of cyclists bashing other cyclists for "rules" that don't exist. We take enough crap from the non-cycling public. We don't need to give each other any more.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you hung your bike on the wall and never rode it, then I would call you a poseur. However you are riding and using the equipment you bought which is the sole purpose. Bikes are meant to be used and enjoyed, who the f$&@) cares what it is, whether its the top of the line or the bottom of the heap.

if your buddies can get it out of their idiotic heads, then you need new buddies.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

They're your friends, so you know best if they're just screwing with you or they're being jerks.

My take is those needing to call you a poseur are probably trying to compensate for some other "short" coming in their lives. 

If they're serious, enjoy your cycling (sounds like you sure do!) with either solo or with some new buds....and to hell with them.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ride A LOT and everything will take care of itself. If you are a chubby guy with nice stuff you will get some of that but use it for motivation. Start belting out 40-50 miles at 18+ mph and your buddies will be quiet. if they compliment you, insist that it's because you have Dura Ace. Just for fun shave your legs, get a pro kit jersey or learn a few words in Italian. your friends won't know what to do !


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Exactly why I ride alone, and with nobody else. It's my Zen time and I don't need any buzz kills ruining it. 
Ride what you want and don't listen to anyone that tells you that you don't deserve nice stuff.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

MisterMike said:


> Exactly why I ride alone, and with nobody else. It's my Zen time and I don't need any buzz kills ruining it.
> Ride what you want and don't listen to anyone that tells you that you don't deserve nice stuff.


^^ Well said.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally, I like nice stuff and get it when I can afford it. I'm currently building up a replacement bike for one that I crashed and it'll be better than the previous bike by alot. Most of you probably won't believe me, but I'm not the fastest cyclist on the planet. This doesn't discourage me from enjoying components and frames that are above my level however.

Just keep training until you can ride those [email protected] off your wheel. That'll be more satisfying than any amount of bling!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How long have you been back? How many parts have you already swapped?

Now, I don't want to be the pot calling the kettle black. None of my bikes is stock and it took me maybe six weeks to have a mostly aftermarket front end on the MTB though, in retrospect, I underbought in the first place.

Either stop throwing parts at the bike and see if this group chills out or find a group ride that shares your interest in a more similar way.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> I agree with #1
> 
> As for #2, please remind me which Commandment says only lightweights can ride nice bikes with nice components???
> ...


No commandment, but there are people that spend a lot on parts or upgrades when they really don't need them. Just get out and rider rather than constantly tweaking and adjusting. As for being big... Well it is rare to see a larger rider who rides alot. Most of the time large riders either don't ride much or have not yet put on alot of miles. Putting on a lot of hard miles on bike tends to thin people out a lot. Not everyone of course.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> ..Start belting out 40-50 miles at 18+ mph and your buddies will be quiet. ...


The better you ride the more people will focus on your riding. And the more you realize that parts have little to with what you can do on a bike. A rider that can 40 miles at 18-19 mph can do it on a top of the line bike or entry level bike just the same. The ride may be more enjoyable on one or another, but a good rider will ride anything well.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

JoePAz said:


> No commandment, but there are people that spend a lot on parts or upgrades when they really don't need them.


By that logic every single one of us should be riding single-speeds from Wally World. None of us really "needs" anything more than that. I agree he should just get out and ride (as should we all), but he shouldn't have to worry whether he's violating some rule by riding with whatever gear he wants. If he likes it, and can afford it, none of us (or his friends) should be judging him.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Opinions on gear are subjective.

Being faster is objective.

Strive for objectivity


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Just get the jersey and don't worry about it.

Velo Poseur Jersey Men's - Poseur - roadwear

View attachment 280119


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> By that logic every single one of us should be riding single-speeds from Wally World. None of us really "needs" anything more than that....


Needs vs wants. Tiagra vs 105 vs ultegra vs DA? 

Aluminum vs carbon frames

Aluminium vs carbon wheels

I am not saying we all should ride junk very few people really could exploit the advantages in $6000 carbon "dream" bike. Bikes like that are not needs, but wants and won't help you from getting dropped at the first hill. If you show up to group ride with some fancy bike and talk all about the upgrades you did to it only to get dropped in first 5 miles you will look pretty bad. This not to say you can't have a nice bike, but the bike you ride does not generate respect. What does is how you turn the pedals and what kind of person you are. First impressions will be based on appearance and you need to have a idea what impression you give off. It might be spot on or way off, but you still need to know where you stand and why. That said constantly harping on a person is not cool either. It just maybe that this person needs a friend to help explain what makes a rider fast and respected.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've tried to use department store bikes, and once tried to help an acquaintance prep for a race (local thing, not a sanctioned one) on one.

There's some real garbage out there that really does interfere with going for a ride. Where the line is is subject to debate. But Tiagra, especially if it's a full Tiagra build, the hubs are nicer than most of what comes on bikes at that pricepoint, is already fully equal to riding pretty seriously. Competition adds a wrinkle, of course, because if other people can be reasonably expected to show up with something that confers a real advantage, someone who wanted to be competitive wouldn't want to show up without it. I think integrated shifters are a big deal there, and they're very convenient the rest of the time.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm also a chubby rider (5'7" and 190) but a lot is muscle from being a second row rugby player. Right now, I don't like Lycra shorts so wear mountain bike shorts and a cycling shirt when on my campagnolo equipped road bike or SRAM cyclocross. My friends never call me a poseur. I would invite a local rider to do that to my face. 

Don't let @$$holes get you down.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

To the OP - sounds like your friends are the real poseurs. They just want to feel and look more "pro" compared to you, buddy. Just don't let them get the best of you. It's good entertainment, let it fuel your passion to ride more. When you start dropping them, they'd probably blame it on your DA components. Pathetic losers... just give them first dibs when you decide to sell for an upgrade :thumbsup:.


----------



## jaibautista (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't worry about being called a 'poseur'. At the end of the day, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger; continue to ride the bike and enjoy riding it. 

Personally, I ride alone, as I don't belong to a club. To take the boredom out of riding alone, I sometimes latch with groups of cyclists that ride together; to not look like a p*ssy, I just ride at the back of the group, watching and observing them on how they drive their bikes. By doing that, I learn a lot; I also get to ogle in silence the bikes that have top-of-the-line componentry (I once saw an SR EPS-equipped Pinarello Dogma Think2; the entire time I was following that dude's bike from behind, I was secretly smiling inside, as the sight was just too much to bear).

I, too, am quite a bulky rider (5'7", 180 pounds). I look ludicrous in lycra, as there are bulges everywhere. But, hey, why the heck should I care about what people would say upon seeing me? For me, what matters the most is that I enjoy riding the bike.

(As for having DA parts and being judged as a 'poseur' for that, let it be; don't let yourself get affected. I ride a full 2013 Campy Chorus on a CAAD9 frame with FR3 wheels; on paper, the build kit doesn't match my skill level, but I couldn't care less. I save my own money to buy my own parts. Whenever I ride the bike, there's this inexplicable happiness filling me as I know I'm able to ride the bike I built based on my preferences and budget.)


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Roadies can be the most judgemental d*ckheads on Earth. Just ignore 'em and ride the bike.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I see people driving cars that are far more capable than their drivers.


100% accurate for anything sportier than a Camry. Most BMWs get driven to about 40% of their capabilities. The same goes for the off-road attitude of mud tires to play in a muddy field once a year.


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

velodog said:


> View attachment 280119


Love this jersey! Where can I get one? Ha ha, just kidding!

I wonder if I can find a cycling jersey with SF Giants team colors and logo on it. If I do, does it make me a poseur for baseball player? Ha ha! Sorry being nonsense here


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> The person you need to be at peace with is your wife and kids. Ask your wife about your spending. She will make it clear, I am sure.


Yup, same here! My wife spent $3k on a purse and called it was necessary, but saying my $50 bike shirt is expensive. She has at least 10 purse from $1k to $3k. I have only 3 sets jersey from $40 to $100 a piece.

I wonder how many people out there have the same experience? Sorry for off the topic...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

OP...your post upset me...you need better friends.

Screw them if they don't like what you bought...and screw them if the just drop you and ride off.

I have a few good buddies just now getting into cycling and I'm extremely supportive, lord knows they're hard enough on themselves. When I go out with them, I just know I'm not going to be setting any PRs that day and I may have to slow down. What's the point of me going out and smoking them? Zip...


----------

